# Brooder



## osage201 (Jul 12, 2013)

Built a brooder out of scrap lumber can't wait to raise some chicks in it














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

looks nice


----------



## chas84 (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like a nice size. I'm wondering about cleaning it though. Would you line the base with plastic? When cleaning, would you put the chicks in a box and then return them?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That size is great and if there is not a ton of chicks in there they can stay for quite a while. I like the windows for seeing, air movement, sun light. 

One thing, the hardware cloth is great. But you need to secure it better. A raccoon can have that off in seconds. What I found works best is to put wood trim over top of the wire, they can tug until the sun sets and can't get it off.


----------

